

When the Going Gets Tough… - ymaxwell
http://www.databasepublish.com/blog/when-the-going-gets-tough
Interesting perspective on how individuals (and organizations) can endure economic uncertainty and other adversity by focusing on discipline, constant attention to technique, process and efficiency.
======
ymaxwell
Interesting perspective on how individuals (and organizations) can endure
economic uncertainty and other adversity by focusing on discipline, constant
attention to technique, process and efficiency.

